# What Breed Is She?



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Black star


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea I have a black star and she looks just like her


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Actually, I may be wrong. My black star has a black comb, not red. That may make a difference. Also, can't tell by your picture, but my black star has reddish brown feathers in her chest area mixed in.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Sry for crummy pic but does your black star look like this?


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, that is what she looks like!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Black sex link aka Black Star


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

A cross of barred rock an RIR, aka black sex link


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks everyone! My daughter will be thrilled to know.


----------

